# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Packing plates for collections move/permanent storage

## Lauren Hancock

I'm working on a large collections move and we're wondering about the best way to pack plates. We used trays with custom dividers, with the trays in standard blue board boxes for the rest of the dish/glass collection, and are planning on using the same for plates. The move is to the other side of town, and the plates will be stored in the same boxes permanently. There are over 2000 plates, so we need a safe and economical way to pack them! How many can we safely stack in a tray with tissue/ethafoam/volara in between? Any brillant ways to pack them that we haven't thought of?

Thanks!

Lauren Hancock
Wisconsin Historical Society

----------


## paparazi257

You should use bubble wraps to pack plates so your plates will be safe

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Bubble can be useful in many applications. It is not necessarily best suited for long term storage though if only because the bubble deflates
 and no longer has a function. Polyethylene foams with or without a tissue barrier is a more accepted way of packing for storage.

----------

